# Meeräschen



## Reno (6. Juni 2003)

Moin Leute, hat von euch schon jemand gehört ob schon die ersten Meeräschen gesichtet worden sind bei und an der Ostseeküste??
Würd mal wieder gerne versuchen eine an den Haken zu bekommen.

Tight Lines 

Reno


----------



## Bonifaz (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Reno

Hast denn schon mal eine bekommen ?


----------



## digerko (7. Juni 2003)

Ja, ja der Fisch über den viel geredet und wenig gefangen wird. Aber das macht wohl auch den Reiz aus auf diese mediterranen Verteter zu Fischen.
Dir viel Glück.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Bonifaz (7. Juni 2003)

Ja hast du nun ...?
Wenn ja gib mal ein paar tips. Hab gehört die sollen auf Teig beissen. Wer geht schon mit teig zur Ostsee.


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Juni 2003)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat letzten Sommer zwei mit der Fliege erwischt!
Da er es aber den ganzen Sommer (fast täglich!)versucht hat kann man nicht umbedingt sagen das er jetzt DIE Metode bzw. DEN Köder gefunden hat.
Wir werden diesen Sommer weiter mit der Fliege testen.

Ach ja, wie Brösel berichtet wurden die ersten Meeräschen auf Fehmarn gesichtet!


----------



## Maddin (9. Juni 2003)

Hallo Bonifaz!


> Würd mal wieder gerne versuchen eine an den Haken zu bekommen


Ich denke mal er hats noch nicht geschafft......ich rechne im Juni noch nicht mit einer Antwort


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Juni 2003)

@Maddin
Du Böser.:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Juni 2003)

Ne Hamster,

Recht hat er, der Maddin. Reno hält sich bedeckt und wir sehen am Ende der Saison die Fangbilder.:q 

Aber dafür weißt du ja wo ich mein Glück auf die Freunde versuchen werde - und? bist wieder dabei ?!?

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Juni 2003)

@Stephan
Ich denke schon. Ich habe es vor die mit den Brotflocken zu beangeln. Nix mit Fliege oder so, ich will auch eine fangen.:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Juni 2003)

Geht schon klar.

Ich sach : BESCHEID 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Juni 2003)

@Stephan....das will ich doch auch mal stark hoffen...
die Matchrute sreht schon parat :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Juni 2003)

Ist doch "Ehrensache" , das sich die 3 von Bliesdorf "ihre Meeräsche" abgreifen oder auch 2 oder 3 oder ....:q 

Erstmal den Blutrausch stillen und dann zur Fliege greifen   

Grüße Stephan

P.S. : Hab schon das Bienenwachs auf meinem Schuppen gelegt um die Wachsmottenlarven abzugreifen - sollten gut "funtzen" die Biester.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Juni 2003)

...ich habe mir schon ein paar feine Fadenalgen präpariert.... auf 18er Haken der ultimative Köder :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Juni 2003)

> ...ich habe mir schon ein paar feine Fadenalgen präpariert....



hab ich seit diesem Jahr ständig am Watschuh kleben ... IGITT   

Grüße Stephan


----------



## holk (10. Juni 2003)

Ich konnte letztes Jahr im Juli diese Tierchen in Kühlungsborn an der Seebrücke beobachten...die sind dort von den Touristen :q (war ja selber einer) mit Toastbrot und Brötchen gefüttert worden...beim Nachfragen bekam ich dann mit dass es zum Ehrenkodex der dortigen Angler gehörte auf diese "handzahmen " Fische nicht zu angeln...deshalb hab ich es mir verkniffen...Brotflocken scheinen aber tatsächlich der Topköder zu sein...

Gruß holk


----------



## Hamsterson (11. Juni 2003)

Ehrenkodex? Feine Ausrede.:q


----------



## Mefo (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Mario kannst Du mir nicht mal eine Brötchenfliege binden ,dann werde ich es auch mal probieren.:q


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Juni 2003)

Gibt es alles schon :


----------



## belle-hro (16. Juni 2003)

Moin Boardies :s 

Hab gestern die ersten drei Meeräschen in Warnemünde sichten können!
Hatte leider das falsche Material mit, sonst ...:g


----------



## Mefo (16. Juni 2003)

Nicht schlecht Mario .:m


----------



## Blex (19. Juni 2003)

Moin Männer!
ich habe auch noch nicht - ...... - also wie der Reno (scheinbar) ....- eine Meeräsche .....- gefangen ! 
Habe es allerdings auch noch nie versucht. 
Ist das richtig ??? Brot ?? Maden ??? Anfüttern in der Ostsee?? Wie beim Karpfenangeln ????? ;+
Habe übrigens letztes Jahr auch ein paar zutrauliche Exemplare beim Baden in der Ostsee beobachten dürfen. 
Sind das Delikatessen oder Grätenmonster?
Zubereitung? Räucherbar ??? ;+

Gruß Blex :m


----------



## Hornpieper (21. Juni 2003)

@Blex

Gefangen habe ich auch noch keine. Sie sollen aber sehr gut schmecken. Allerdings soll man vom Verzehr von sogenannten "Hafenmeeräschen"(Travemünde,Neustadt etc) Abstand nehmen. Diese weiden auch die Unterwasserschiffe ab und nehmen so die Schwermetalle des Antifoulings mit auf.
Viel Erfolg beim Austesten an alle MeeräschenandenHakenbekommenVersucher!

Björn


----------



## Blex (24. Juni 2003)

@Hornpieper
Danke für den Tipp!
Werde mich nach Bleifreien an der Küste umschauen. :q
Gruß BLEX :m


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Juni 2003)

Die an der freien Küste sind aber bedeutend scheuer wie die aus den Häfen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Juni 2003)

...





> Die an der freien Küste sind aber bedeutend scheuer


 ...... :q :q  sind mir aber lieber wie die am Kurstrand :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Juni 2003)

Also, ich habe schon Meeräschen gefangen - auf Fynen. Dort finden sich Exemplare von mehr als 10 Pfund!! Die gehen ab wie
Schmitz Katze - eine Meefo ist zahm dagegen. Mein Freund, Kent,
fischt immer mit zugezogener Bremse an der Stationärrolle und kurbelt bei Flucht rückwärts - bei Meeräschen hat er das nicht geschafft - zu schnell.

Zum Verzehr: Sie schmecken eigentlich sehr gut, wenn man sie
vorher einmal kräftig durchfriert. Die Äsche hat ansonsten einen
leichten Mud-Geschmack. Der geht weg, wenn sie einmal eingefroren wurde.


----------



## Hornpieper (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo Anglers!

Wollte das Thema nochmal aktuell machen.
Hat denn immer noch niemand die ollen Öster gesichtet?
Will endlich mal den ultimativen Köder ausprobieren:q 

CU Björn


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Juli 2003)

Noch nix !

ULTIMATIVER KÖDER ???


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Juli 2003)

Also wenn es nur um das "gesehen" geht:
In Eitz, Donnerstag letzte Woche. Ca. 17:00 war dort eine Schule von 4 Fischen. Ließen sich anwerfen waren aber überhaupt nicht an meiner Fliege interssiert. Morgen versuch ich nochmal, aber andere Stelle. 
Habe mir eine grüne Seetangfliege gebunden. Auf einen 10er Karpfenhaken (schwarz). 
Ich glaube die Fliege darf nicht sinken. Sondern muss "suspend"-mäßig vor das Maul der Multe gezogen werden und dann dort warten. Deswegen habe ich Federkiele miteingebunden. Die Fliege schwebt jetzt unter der Oberfläche.


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Juli 2003)

Mensch Trutta, die sieht ja echt "legga" aus !
Also ich würd reinbeißen!

Ich konnte immer noch keine MÄ ausmachen. Aber ist nurnoch eine Frage der Zeit (optimistischbleib).


----------



## Truttafriend (10. Juli 2003)

Joh Mario die muss es bringen!
Ich hab auch noch aus grünem Bucktail schöne "Algen" gebunden. Aber ich Dussel (eher Vollhong) hab gestern meine Digicam runtergeschmissen. Die ist jetzt erstmal für 4 Wochen bei Pentax.
Ich hab auch schon an anderer Stelle Multen gesehen, aber da will ich morgen selber fischen, deswegen noch geheim. Ab Montag gehts für zwei Wochen nach Rügen. Mal sehen was da läuft... War noch nie da.

Tight Lines für dieses Wochenende an alle!


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Juli 2003)

Tight Lines auch für dich !!!

Wenn Du eine fängst dann stell mal ein Bild hier rein......ach ne, geht ja nicht


----------



## jackcrevalle (10. Juli 2003)

hi @all,

ich habe mal auf corsika die einheimischen beobachtet, die nehmen ein halbes oder ein ganzes broetchen, eine wasserkugel. 10 -20 12er -14er haken, alle an einem karabiner. haken im broetchen versteckeln, rausbollern, warten.

das ist zwar nicht die sportlichste metode, geht aber. man glaubt gar nicht wie schnell die dinger das broetchen um den haken "drumrumfressen" koennen, ohne einen haken zu verschlucken.

ich  persoenlich habe leider nur eine erwischt (in 14 tagen).

versuch es mit brotflocke wenn es mit den elfundzwanzig haken nicht erlaubt ist. das ist am golf von mexiko auch ueblich ( ok die meisten werden mit dem wurfnetz gefangen)

da faellt mir ein, sind wurfnetze in D erlaubt, zum kofi fangen?


----------



## Hornpieper (13. Juli 2003)

Nun sind SIE endlich angekommen!

Ich konnte heute an der Hafenpromenade in Travemünde etliche Trupps von Meeräschen beobachten. Meist waren es 5-10 Fische die unmittelbar an der Steinpackung "grasten" und sich von den Touris kaum stören ließen. In jedem Trupp gab es bemerkenswerterweise einen extra-dicken Vertreter, der sich beim Fressen immer vorgedrängelt hat.:q 

Auf geht's!

Björn#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2003)

Hi Björn..
...und ich wollte heut mit Dir an die Trave.....:c 
Schade, dann ein anderes Mal....


----------



## sundfisher (14. Juli 2003)

*Meeräsche / Multe*

Hallo Meeräschen Fans

in DK gibt es die sogenannten Multe Spezis die wie die artverwandten Karpfen Spezis sich auf den Fang dieses einen Fisches spezialisiert haben. Die meisten fangen die Multe wie sie in DK heisst auf Brot an einer Schwimmermontage und Vorfutter. Es sollten keine Möwen in der Nähe sein  dies sich das Vorfutter schnappen können, ansonsten sollte man das Brot vorher "Grün" einfärben, dies wirkt sich nicht negativ auf den Fangerfolg aus sagen diese Spezialisten. Die Fliegenfischer fangen diesen Fisch immer auf Sicht, Blind angn wie bei der MeFo ist Zeitverschwedung, also PolBrille auf und Wandern. Als FLiegenmuster werden sogenannte Wolly Buggers auf Trockenfliegenhaken in den Farben Braun und Grün verwendet, ich habe schon viele Male grosse Trupps beobchten können aber noch keine an den Haken bekommen, mals sehen ob ich es in diese Sommer mal wieder versuche. 

Knæk og Bræk
Christian


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Juli 2003)

:z :z keine 5 Meter vom Land entfernt...und an den Buhnenpfählen.... Meeräschen satt :q :q ...war heute nur zum Spazierengehen da, aber ich werde sicherlich bald wieder dort hinfahren...:q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....
Kleines Rätsel....wer weiss wo ???
Ausser MS,Ace und Bellyboatangler dürfen alle mal versuchen :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Juli 2003)

Das ist ja mein Hausrevier. Viele Touris in der Ecke


Mehr verrate ich nicht. Darf ja leider nicht mitmachen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Juli 2003)

Habe jetzt auf unserer "Langeland-Camping-Tour" im Hafen von Bagenkop einen Trupp riesiger Meeräschen gesehen!:k 
2 Hafenarbeiter fischen auf diese Monster, die meiner Meinung nach um die 60-65cm groß waren !! Sie sahen schon fast wie Graskarpfen aus. Die 2 Dänen fischten mit leichter Wasserkugel und einem angebundenen Salatblätchen am goldenen Hakenschenkel. Um die 10 Pfund sollen diese Meeräschen haben, meinte der eine Däne! Es sah wirklich beeindruckend aus, wie diese großen Fische ihre Bahnen im Hafenbecken zogen. :m  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Juli 2003)

> Viele Touris in der Ecke


 ,...gestern ging es eigentlich Christian...war aber auch kein echtes Strandwetter :q


----------



## Ace (27. Juli 2003)

Mh...die Buhnenpfähle sind unverkennbar


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Juli 2003)

Ich kenn den Strand nicht.
Ich habe es ja auch kaum nötig weiter weg zu fahren.
Ist nicht in meiner Nähe!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Juli 2003)

> Ist nicht in meiner Nähe!


 :q :q 
In meiner auch nicht Mario...aber dichter dran als Grossenbrode :q


----------



## MFGI (28. Juli 2003)

Gehört mit zu meinen Lieblingsrevieren. B.....n:q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Juli 2003)

Nur bin ich meist 1 km in Richtung Steilküste zufinden. Gibt dort ne alte Radarstation. Früher wohnten dort die Alternativen in ihren Wohnwagen. Ist jetzt bißchen ruhiger dort. In diesem Jahr war leider nur die kleinen Mefos da, zumindestens was an meiner Rute ging!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Juli 2003)

Ich tippe auf Boltenhagen.

Grüße stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Juli 2003)

:q scheint ja wirklich fast jeder zu wissen, wo dieser schöne Küstenabschnitt liegt.... tja....und Meeräschen gibt es dort auch... nun fang doch mal endlich jemand eine :q  Ist doch gar nicht so schwer...habe ich zumindest gerade gelesen ;+


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Juli 2003)

So sah der Küstenabschnitt Ende Februar aus


----------



## MFGI (28. Juli 2003)

Und so im April


----------



## MFGI (28. Juli 2003)

und so im April von oben gesehen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Juli 2003)

weiß Du auch wo dieser große Stein dort liegt?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Juli 2003)

in Brodten


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Juli 2003)

nein, ist auch in Boltenhagen. nur welche Bucht vom Parkplatz aus?:q :q :q Gibt 5 oder 6 bis Steinbeck

Brodtener Ufer hole ich mir aus Trotz keinen Schein. Unterstütze somit nicht das Haushaltsloch meiner Stadt. Von mir bekommen die keinen Cent zusätzlich, erst wenn sie einen großen teil des betrages dem Gewässer zukommen lassen und nicht irgendwo ins Stadtsäckel verschwindet


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Juli 2003)

Dann muß ich passen - angel aber aus denselben Gründen nicht mehr in "hanseatischen Gewässern" - Halsabschneider diese lübschen Fuzzies.

Grüße (grimme) Stephan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Juli 2003)

die das beschließen kommen meist nicht aus Lübeck. Richtige lübecker Senatoren haben wir kaum noch. sind alles nur noch zugereiste!!! Die toben sich halt in der Hansestadt aus. Ist leider so!!!:c


----------



## MFGI (29. Juli 2003)

@Bellyboatangler

Bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber es müßte auf Höhe des Steins am Ufer ein 4-eckiges Betonbecken liegen. Zur 100% igen Orientierung bräuchte ich aber rechts noch ein paar Meter.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Juli 2003)

MFGI

Liegst mit dem Beton 4 Eck gold richtig! Ob die anderen es auch wissen?!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Juli 2003)

paar Meter weiter links sieht es so aus


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Juli 2003)

Nun haben wir ganz prima Fotos gesehen und dadurch das Rätsel gelöst(wovon sowieso nur "Einheimische" gewusst haben)aber wo sind denn nun die tollen Meeräschen ???;+ 
Schwimmen die an der gezeigten Stelle rum ? Womöglich sogar um den gezeigten großen Stein ?? Also tut raus die großen Meeräschen-Fotos !! :q :m 
Oder ist das hier alles nur "möchte gerne" ???

:q :q :q #h


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (29. Juli 2003)

also manchmal glaub ich doch ihr angler habt alle nen schaden....kopfschüttel


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Juli 2003)

@ mikefish

ich war in diesem Jahr noch nicht Meeräschen angeln. Zur Zeit sind nur Aale auf dem Plan!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (29. Juli 2003)

@ all
hoffe doch ihr nehmt mir die letzte bemerkung nicht übel.wer mich kennt weiss ja genau es ist nur spass,denn ich werd oder bin dabei auch solch eine zu werden...also nichts für ungut.sorry


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Juli 2003)

@ Mike


> alles nur "möchte gerne"


 :q :q 
Klar, was denkst Du denn......im Ernst...gesehen schon, aber wie geschrieben...nur als Spaziergänger....

@ Christian


> Zur Zeit sind nur Aale auf dem Plan


 .....
Und ??? was sagt Mr. Schlängler ??


@ kl. Nordlicht



> also manchmal glaub ich doch ihr angler habt alle nen schaden


  :q :q 
jetzt verstehe ich endlich Deinen Boardnamen :q :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Juli 2003)

@klein.nordlicht

brauchst dich dafür nicht zu entschuldigen. ich würde sogar sagen , jeder angler hat irgendwie ne meise. wer gibt sonst für seine gerätschaften soviel moneten aus und für die lizencen ganz neben bei. und angeln war/ist angeblich der sport des kleinen mannes!:q


bei mir sind etwa jedes jahr nur für erlaubnisscheine
etwa 250 €

in diesem jahr etwa 250 € nochmal für angelsachen

2 ruten
1 paar watschuhe
und kleinkram

wer gibt sonst soviel aus. die anderen werden bestimmt noch mehr ausgegeben haben , wenn sie sich hochwertiges geschirr zulegt haben !

@dd

aale laufen. zwar wenig vernünpftige. will aber nicht klagen 1-2 große pro abend sind jetzt drin und alle auf Fisch!


----------



## siegerlaender (11. August 2003)

moin zusammen,
war die tage in travemünde, sandworld gucken. konnte in der trave, seite hotel maritim, jede menge neeräschen beobachten. die fische hatten teilweise eine recht beachtliche größe. wäre bestimmt interessant es mal auf die meeräschen zu versuchen. weiß einer wie es an der travemündung mit gastkarten aussieht? darf man dort überhaupt angeln?


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (11. August 2003)

ich habe auch meeräschen gesehen...beim baden in der neustädter bucht......die hatten eine ganz nette grösse.....hatte mich nur gewundert wieso die so dicht am ufer waren...war doch tierisch heiss...naja..auf jedenfall sind sie da!:s


----------



## Broesel (11. August 2003)

Moins,

wie ich in meinem 14 tägigen Urlaub feststellen konnte, sind sie auf Fehmarn auch recht zahlreich vertreten. An der Nordküste offentsichtlich zeitweise, aber ständig am linken Riff in Staberhuk. Sie scheinen aber erst abends, zur Dämmerung richtig aktiv zu werden. Tagsüber schwammen sie ziemlich lustlos in der Gegend herrum. War aber echt imposant sie unter Wasser zu beobachten und zu fotofieren... 

@klein.Nordlicht

zum Fressen kommen sie ins absolute Flachwasser, sodass da manchmal richtig kleine "Haie" ,mit Rückenflosse raus und so.., am Ufer herrumschwimmen...:q


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (11. August 2003)

schock...haie???????


----------



## Broesel (11. August 2003)

@ klein.Nordlicht



> schock...haie???????


jau...so sieht es aus. Und du hast da gebadet? Haben sie dich nicht abgelutscht? :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. August 2003)

@ Joerch

Die "Unterwasserbilder" sind ja eine Wucht !!!
Herrlich das mal so zusehen.
Klasse gemacht Joerch! :m  #h


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (11. August 2003)

nö broesel...wurde nicht angegangen...die haben sich sicher mehr über mich gewumdert als anders herum...wieso abgelutscht????...versteh ich net!


----------



## Deichkind (11. August 2003)

moin broesel!

die schnorchelbilder sind echt der hammer. jetzt bekommen andere boardies auch mal ne vorstellung, was ich da immer so sehe und wie bunt unsere kleine ostsee wirklich ist!#h


----------



## Broesel (11. August 2003)

@Deichkind,

und man muß sich vor allem wundern, welch Leben gerade auf den ersten 5m herrscht. Da wimmelt es ja nur so von Grundeln, Garnelen, Krabben und was weiß ich noch alles...Karibik vor der Haustür... besonders an den "wilden Ecken" von Fehmarn  

Wenn nur das Wasser richtig klar wäre...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. August 2003)

#6 super Joerch....oberklasse....einfach nur spitze....
manno so'n Waterpack hätt ich doch nu auch gerne :q 
Kann Deine Eindrücke aber bestätigen.... ähnlich sieht es vor Dazendorf im Wasser auch aus....Leben, wohin man schaut....
Also wenn ich 'n Raubfisch wäre :q ....leider bin ich keiner


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. August 2003)

Die Unterwasseraufnahmen sind ja echt der Hammer. Hast gut gemacht


Nun erzähl mal mit welcher kamera, was nimmst Du als Unterwassergehäuse/Schutzhülle ect. Wir wollen das nun wissen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. August 2003)

@ BBangler

Mensch Chrischan, datt hat der Joerch doch alles beim letzten Treffen mit dabei gehabt ! :q 

Aber Du hattest ja Deine Augen nur bei den Mädels!!! :q :q 
Na ja.... ging mir in Deinem Alter auch so. :q :q :m #h


----------



## Broesel (11. August 2003)

@Mike,

so sind sie, die ungestümen "Frauenversteher"...lesen können die auch nicht. Das steht nämlich sogar auf der "Thumbnailseite"...:q 

Aber für Chrischan sei es wiederholt 
Knipsi ist eine ebay ersteigerte 1,3MP Fuji 101. Und Das Ding, was über diesen Apperat gestülpt wird, ist eine Hülle von "Ewa-Marine" mit Planglasscheibe...ebenfalls ebay ersteigert...:q 

Letztendlich für ca. 70€ ne digitale Schnorchel-Knipseinheit...:q 

Ob Chrischan das lesen kann?? :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. August 2003)

naja auf der deiner HP ist es ja auch erwähnt. Meine Augen sind nur so schlecht nach einem 13 Std. Tag. Und nach Mädels schau ich garantiert noch in deinem Alter, das hört nie auf hoffe ich zumindestens! Morgen werde ich dafür meine Augen bißchen schonen und Angeln gehen. Will mal wieder paar Aale fangen!


----------



## Hornpieper (12. August 2003)

*Die Unfangbaren?!*

Hallo zusammen!
Hat jemand am Brodtener Ufer schon Meeräschen beobachten können? War lange nicht mehr dort und überlege einen Versuch zu starten.
Danke Björn:s


----------



## havkat (12. August 2003)

@Broesel

Muss mal meinen Respekt zu deinen Unterwasserpics loswerden!

Man siehts ja immer nur von oben, inkl. Neopren. 

*ECHT GOOIIL DU!!* #6


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (13. August 2003)

habe mir auch endlich die bilder ansehen können...ja ich weiss bis ich mal soweit bin....also broesel...faszinierende bilder!..ich pass nun noch mehr auf wo ich hintrete wenn ich baden geh...schauder


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. August 2003)

@ kleines Nordlicht

Pass nur auf das Du nicht ausversehen mal auf Brösel trittst wenn er am Schnorcheln ist.:q :m 

@ Brösel

Einfach Klasse Deine Pics aus der Unterwasserweld.#6


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (13. August 2003)

lach wech...kann passieren ..aber bisher hab ich jedes wesen leben gelassen was ich nicht identifizieren konnt


----------



## Broesel (13. August 2003)

@ klein.Nordlicht

ähm..soll das etwa heißen, wenn du mich identifizieren kannst, dass du mich nicht am Leben läßt? Das gibt mir aber nun sehr zu denken... #d :q


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (14. August 2003)

also nur wenn es mich angreift und ekelig ist....lach....aber du musst dir den schuh nicht anziehen....grins....du bist schon ok....ährlisch....deine bilder sind wirklich klasse...


----------

